# Links to carbide insert reference documents



## Susquatch (Jul 15, 2022)

Hi all, many members have generously provided links to their favorite insert websites carbide insert catalogs, insert information and reference documents. I've been trying to create a list of those links from all the threads I have run across. It's a very painful search process and I'm not doing very well. I'd like to make it easy for everyone (including me).

I'm going to reply to this first post with what I was able to find so far. I will edit that post as others provide info. By editing that second post, the post will stay close to this one and be easy for everyone to find - including me! I'll also bookmark it. 

Please help me make a comprehensive list of links.


----------



## Susquatch (Jul 15, 2022)

This is a list of links to our members' favorite insert websites, carbide insert catalogs, insert information and reference documents. It will be a living post that I will keep updated as others submit their links and as I encounter new ones.

Kinnemetal

Iscar

Sandvik

Carmex Metric Catalog


			https://carmex.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/01/metric-catalog-2021.pdf
		


Carmex Inch Catalog


			https://carmex.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/03/inch-catalog-2018-19-rev-b.pdf
		



Mitsubishi - http://www.mitsubishicarbide.com/en.../tec_turning_guide/tec_turning_identification

Mitsubishi pdf download


			https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/attachments/turning-inserts-identification-mitsubishi-materials-corporation-pdf.26844/
		


Dorian pdf download
https://www.doriantool.com/wp-content/uploads/dorian_tool_TurningTools_CarbideInserts_.pdf

Sowa Reference Info


			https://www.sowatool.com/INTERSHOP/static/WFS/Sowa-Webshop_CA-Site/-/Sowa-Webshop_CA/en_US/Download%20Centre/V62-SOWA-CDNMasterCatalogue.pdf
		


Korloy - good technical reference is Korloy. I've had to cross reference certain PN's when I see them on Ebay type seller sites. Korloy publish a few different documents, some are higher level summary (digest) or you can geek out with the technical catalog.






						Catalogue | Download | KORLOY
					

Catalogue | Download | KORLOY




					www.korloy.com
				





Insert Designation Chart





						Insert Designation Chart - provides ANSI and ISO designation code definitions for carbide insert shapes, relief angles, tolerances, chipbreaker codes, hole types, size values, thickness values, radius values, wiper lead angle, wiper clearance angle, 
					

Carbide Insert Designation Chart



					www.carbidedepot.com
				




Choosing Insert Grades - https://www.machiningdoctor.com/grades/

Some useful links from @jcdammeyer:

And then there's this sort of stuff from machinist toolbox.







Speeds and Feeds







www.shars.com download their catalog goto page 107 to 140 they have a good selection and it's a good read.


----------



## Dabbler (Jul 15, 2022)

I like this page:






						Insert Designation Chart - provides ANSI and ISO designation code definitions for carbide insert shapes, relief angles, tolerances, chipbreaker codes, hole types, size values, thickness values, radius values, wiper lead angle, wiper clearance angle, 
					

Carbide Insert Designation Chart



					www.carbidedepot.com


----------



## Susquatch (Jul 15, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> I like this page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good stuff @Dabbler . Reference Included above.


----------

